# Obedience Competitors Poll



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

A dual question poll for obedience, rally, and agility competitors please: 

a) How far would you drive to attend a trial?

b) Would you enter a trial during the summer where the rings are either outdoors or in an un-airconditioned building (like a barn)? 

Comments welcome!!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

A) Furthest I've driven for obedience/rally was 1.5 hrs each way. Probably wouldn't be willing to do more than 2 hrs each way for those, though have done a whole lot farther than that for SchH.

B) Yes, I have done and would again do summer trials. At least outdoors. I'd be more hesitant to do it indoors in a non-cooled building than outdoors.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

a) I've driven 3.5 hours one way for a rally trial, 4 hours one way for the BH.

b) Yes, I have and would again. We did our BH and it was 90s and humid. I'm entering Nikon in an agility trial in two weeks. I've done other obedience, agility, and rally trials with my other dog during the summer, indoor and out.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

The farthest I have ever gone for an obedience trial was 12 hours. That was before the economy tanked. I currently won't go more than 2 hours now for obedience or agility.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I wouldn't go more than 2 hours. 

I might trial in OB outside during the summer months. I would not trial in a building w/o AC.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

a) How far would you drive to attend a trial?
@3 hours (unless it's something special)

b) Would you enter a trial during the summer where the rings are either outdoors or in an un-airconditioned building (like a barn)?
Probably not, in this area. Would depend on the facilities and how many trees are around.


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

We live in the western half of the U.S. where shows are few and far between. We regularly drive 210 miles to the Utah shows (about 3 hours each way). We also travel to Boise a few times a year. That's about a 4 hour drive each way, but the October shows are a blast and are definitely worth the drive. 

Our longest trip was to Carson City with 10 hours each way of dry, desolate northern Nevada scenery . . . . I don't ever want to do that again. 

I would be reticent to trial at an indoor facility without good ventilation. We do frequently trial outdoors in both agility and obedience. We're planning to do so in August, September, and October. We're just careful to bring along our own shade and plenty of water.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

I have driven 3 hours to go to 5 day shows. I wouldn't drive that far for a 2 or 3 day. If the show is more than an hour from home I would go the night before and stay in a hotel close to the show so I didn't have to worry about getting up early the next morning or worry about traffic.

I did ONE outdoor show in the late summer a few years ago - NEVER AGAIN! It was 98 degree's with high humidity and the sun shining directly down on us. It was incredibly miserable for me, the dogs and I am certain for the poor judges. I was drenched in sweat and my (black) dog was panting to the point I was a little worried about him overheating. It was the only show I have ever had where one of my dogs failed..... he just gave up and laid down on the long sit, I felt so bad for him that I asked the judge to be excused so that he didn't have to lay there for 5 more minutes in the long down. I didn't stay for the second day, I packed up and went home.


** wanted to add: one of my favorite show locations is in a huge horse arena which is held in the early summertime... it has overhead fans going and stays surprisingly cool. Favorite part though is that some of the (otherwise) most competitive dogs, the BC's and Goldens, sometimes have a hard time with all the horse sounds and smells which helps me out.... LOL


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

the furthest I've gone is 3 hours, most of the trials I entered when I started agility were either outdoors OR inside un ac'd barns..

And yep we did em, hotter than hades, they don't cancel anything because of weather unless it's a hurricane or tornado..

Would I do it now? heck no, I"m older and there are to many nice inside AC places that hold trials in the summer..


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

I have driven three hours. As far as outside or inside a building with no A/C, I have to say it would depend on the facility. I have been in horse facilities that stay very cool, even in the summer.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Normally, I do trials within 2-4 hours. I do trials outdoors occasionaly, if it is not too hot. We prefer inside and climate controlled in summer. In winter, sometimes, we go to them at a large horse arena where they put up heaters. 

I have driven many miles over several days to trial, but then that was to play obedience in Canada. Hope to get to do that again!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I have driven long hours (8+) to do obedience or rally, but usually in conjunction with a conformation show where I also had a dog entered. I used to go to memphis to the "showcase of dogs" (6 hours) for 3 days of everything. I was often running from one ring to another -- and this was October.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

If you like to take trips in conjunction with your hobby, it can be added fun. You have to be able to include dogs in things you do, but you can see different places and meet people. I know of people who take their dogs and mobile homes on the road to obed trials. If you are trying for an OTCH or standing points, you may have to travel more too. 


Running from one ring to another... fun times. I competed three dogs in obedience for awhile. That was crazy. I tell myself now to keep it to two.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

We drive on the average 4-10 hours for shows. But we normally take the RV for the 8-10 hour trips, and show in both Obedience and Conformation, most times showing and competing with 3 dogs between my husband and I.

We will drive the distance and compete in the summer, but not if it is indoor with no air-conditioning.

We won't travel out of state for just Rally, but Agility, Obed, and Conformation....yes.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks, everyone! My training club is considering changing from holding trials in the fall in an indoor,air conditioned location to a late June weekend outdoors in unairconditioned sheds/barns. I personally don't like the idea - I've shown in sheds/barns before in the heat and it's miserable. Where we are there are many, many shows within a 3 hour drive from Sept to April; I would skip a hot, humid, show site in a barn to wait for a clean, cool, comfortable show site any day.


----------

